# TiVo Bolt FIOS cablecard issues



## cinemascreen (Sep 3, 2010)

Had TiVO from the beginning, then veered away, and now back.

Bought the Bolt from Best Buy yesterday and got a cablecard. Everything with TiVO went fine, but cablecard won't activate/pair.

Called TiVo and FIOS (1 hour plus), and finally got them to understand they needed all the numbers from the info screen. THEN I found out about the automated phone call system which I did 2 times-said it was active, but with no luck in terms of channels.

The acquiring channels screen is stuck at 72%

They are sending a tech out today, but this is a real pain and disconnect for TiVO and FIOS. 

I did this before way back with a Premiere and had the same type issues.

Any thoughts or help.

I love TiVO, but this makes you want to just stick with the FIOS DVR.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I had almost the exact same issue with my bolt (72% and everything). Call the activation hotline back and hopefully you will get someone that knows what they are doing. You should get a screen that pops up saying the cablecard is not responding properly once it actually receives the activation signal and the conditional access menu under cablecard screen should have Con: YES on the 4th line. It took a few minutes before the acquiring channels screen went away and I could tune channels.
-also, if you want an excuse to call back, when I pulled the cablecard out of the device while it was still running it changed the Data ID the next time I inserted it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I need to go through this over the weekend. I have a new FiOS cable card sitting here that I will put in the Bolt. The last new cable card I got to pair, back in May, went without a hitch in my Romaio Pro and everything was done and working in a few minutes.

But that card was also to replace my old card that got screwed up in their system when they tried to re-pair it. After I replaced the hard drive in my PRo.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

I had two new FiOS cablecards for my Bolts last week. Inserted them in the Bolts, activated them using the online activation website and they paired without issue. Didn't even have to manually validate them to receive HBO and MAX as I had in the past. Went off without a hitch. Wonder what the difference is.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

If I were you, I'd follow this post below from the Roamio forum. I used this guy's method earlier this year and my CC activation was a breeze.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9948763#post9948763


----------



## cinemascreen (Sep 3, 2010)

Just curious what online activation link you used? Thanks.



sangs said:


> I had two new FiOS cablecards for my Bolts last week. Inserted them in the Bolts, activated them using the online activation website and they paired without issue. Didn't even have to manually validate them to receive HBO and MAX as I had in the past. Went off without a hitch. Wonder what the difference is.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Anytime you have to manually pair the card it can be hit or miss. I've had excellent results that way and terrible results. But with a new card and the automated activation, it's worked without issues when I've used it.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

cinemascreen said:


> Just curious what online activation link you used? Thanks.


When you pickup or get a cable card from Fios, mine have always included a page with both a link to activate online and a phone number to call if you prefer or have issues. Mostly the online activation works without issue in minutes but if there are any issues, missing channels, etc., do not call and accept the automated prompts to "rehit" or reactivate the card as I have found this causes more problems. Talk to someone and if nothing is working or you only get channels up to 50 give them all the numbers again, but make sure to check the Data ID to make sure it hasn't changed from when you first tried. If the issue is just a few missing channels, mention the "manual validation" and see if they will do it. Good luck
EDIT: Forgot to mention the Verizon Direct Forum...good results but a bit slow. 
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect


----------



## cinemascreen (Sep 3, 2010)

It was fixed. The card had a "turn on" date of October 28 (why I have no idea). They changed that date, and it instantly started working.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

Same with mine. The FiOS person I spoke with on the phone was one of the best support people I ever had the pleasure of working with. One hour later and all was perfect!



cinemascreen said:


> It was fixed. The card had a "turn on" date of October 28 (why I have no idea). They changed that date, and it instantly started working.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cinemascreen said:


> It was fixed. The card had a "turn on" date of October 28 (why I have no idea). They changed that date, and it instantly started working.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.


Thanks. I guess I will need to be aware of this when I try to activated mine.


----------

